# A magical day at the sea



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

And off we go!










At the canter, at first.




























Speeding up to a gallop and racing others at it!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Although I had a halter with me to use, I decided to ditch it as well and, for the first time in Snickers' life and mine, we played at liberty in a totally unrestricted environment.










Nothing is better than a good roll in the sand!










Horsey yoga.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Time to play!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

And then there's time to walk along the seaside and rest a little.




















































Snicks had gathered some admirers around us and had to unleash his full charm.  











He _knows_ he's perfect in every way!











The photographers wanted an interesting shot, so we gave then this:




















After all these activities, he was quite tired and actually fell asleep during the moments in this shot!











My wonderful boy... You've taught me so much, and this journey was a true milestone in our adventure! Now, there's only up to go!











Joining the rest of the group for a photo. The main thing Snickers has taught me, is - the more liberty and freedom we give to our horses, the more they give back to us, and sometimes - in unexpected ways.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Magical is right.Wow! great thread. your bond with him is remarkable. I guess this was a professional taking these shots? what was the purpose? would make a great magazine story.

I simply love this one:


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I was accompanied by a friend of mine, who is a semi-professional and took most of these shots. She did it for fun and experience. Yet we attracted the attention of a couple of professionals who happened to be in the beach, and they took some of the other shots and then were kind enough to send them to me. They said they had never imagined that a horse could behave like that and were very excited to take some pictures.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

One more picture, just because he looks so sweet in this shot.  I had ran out of the viewpoint of the camera so that we could get his portrait, but he nickered and decided to follow.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow, I would be terrified to let go of my mare at the beach. Even though in my head...I know that really she could pull her lead rope out of my hands and be gone in a flash if she really wanted to. That must have been so incredible. Pictures are amazing!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Very awesome day! Great photos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ride4Christ (Aug 14, 2013)

That's so awesome! :O I'm jealous aha


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Those are fantastic! I love me some Snickers! Hes such a gorgeous boy! Hes the ultimate package! Looks like you guys had a ton of fun!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Very magical, awesome pictures Saranda, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

What a great thread! What trust your horse has in you and you in your horse, it's so fun to see. Snicker's is such an awesome big guy


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm glad you're enjoying these pictures, guys.  The privilege of being with Snickers is definitely the best and most inspirational thing that has ever happened in my life.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Amazing pictures! You are lucky to have a horse like that! He is fabulous!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

What a great series of pictures, thankyou for sharing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

Truly amazing pictures. If I may ask, how long have you been working with Snickers?


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I have been his human  for two years, but I slacked off and lacked experience for most of the first year, so it's about a year of paying closer attention to learning and training.


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow! So beautiful. You can tell from the pics that y'all have an incredible connection. Seems like such an amazing day.


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing, the bond between you and your horse is one of a kind. I can only hope to attain that one day with my own horses. You've clearly put in a lot of time, dedication and love.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks! I'm pretty sure that's something everyone can do if one is ready for some work that involves lots and lots of patience and self-analysis.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

kenda said:


> Wow, I would be terrified to let go of my mare at the beach. Even though in my head...I know that really she could pull her lead rope out of my hands and be gone in a flash if she really wanted to. That must have been so incredible. Pictures are amazing!


 I hear you, Kenda! I have not come close to what Saranda's done with Snickers, but just enough that in my quiet wilderness setting I can walk at liberty with my mares while they eat grass all around our property. Nothing like what she's accomplished, but the trust these 3 have in me as their leader is awesome


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

A recent photo to share - just quiet trust and roaming about the property. Not anything to compare to Saranda's work with Snickers, of course


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

Those are such beautiful photos! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Holy cow, those are amazing! What a wonderfully trained guy Snickers is!!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Saranda, is the Latvian Warmblood related at all to the Oldenburg? Similarities in face and body. Your boy is a really regal horse!  ...and I'm glad you're doing this work, and sharing it with people. Way more possibilities than with _conventional_ training! And a far better experience for horse and human!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

SueC said:


> Saranda, is the Latvian Warmblood related at all to the Oldenburg? Similarities in face and body. Your boy is a really regal horse!  ...and I'm glad you're doing this work, and sharing it with people. Way more possibilities than with _conventional_ training! And a far better experience for horse and human!


As a proud owner of another Latvian Warmblood (but also the heavier type) I can also reply.. 
Yes, they are related to Oldenburg. Last 4 generations of Snickers and Grand don't show it, but Oldenburg, Holstein-er and Hanover were used to develop the Latvian Warmblood as we know it nowadays, through 20th century. Of course, there are plenty of Sport type warmbloods that still have heavy HL and HN influence, some are experimenting with Thoroughbred crossing, but OL lines seem to disappear, apart from, I think one young OL stallion is around.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks heaps, Cherrij!  I spent my first decade in Europe and noticed that carriage driving was (thirty years ago anyway) still a popular pursuit with riders. They'd be in the saddle one time and driving their horses the next. It was way cool. That kind of versatility was highly prized. We had a Bavarian Warmblood once, and we found out that (thirty years ago anyway) prospective breeding stallions had to pass examinations on conformation, halter handling, dressage, jumping, carriage driving and _*ploughing*_ to be allowed to breed registered offspring.  

Also the BW studbook accepted various Trotting breeds, SBs, TBs and Arabians for breeding BW horses, so long as they passed all these examinations of course! Our BW was out of a German Trotter dam who was a regional showjumping champion of her time, so her foal to a "regular" BW stallion was registered as a BW without hesitation.

I find this kind of horse history fascinating, and I love the big, solid, yet athletic horses you two are riding!


----------



## Fran (Nov 24, 2013)

Just sensational, would love to do that with my boy. Not sure I'd dare take his bridle off though!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

SueC, Snickers might be 1/4 old type Hanoverian, as his dam is said to be a Hanoverian x, but her owners had lost her papers so I cannot be sure. However, he does look like he has some Hanoverian blood in him!


----------



## can1234567890 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow! I could let my gelding do that! But NO WAY would i let my mare she would tare off! like she was wild or something! XD


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are amazing pictures!


----------



## EstelleW (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome!


----------

